# is there music better than sex of course there is?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Listen to italian pro legend Goblins profundo rosso soundtrack :tiphat:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

THAT BAND, THAT AMAZING BAND.


I swear Depro, you've been sneaking into my music collection when I left the door open? right?

Too many albums to list off, but I tell you man, the amount of times I've listen to that album "Roller" :lol: Really couldn't get enough of them at one point but they've slipped my mind lately. 


Thanks for refreshing my mind :tiphat:


----------

